

Ask HN: Growth hacking for a premium mobile game? - muchoparty

Hello,<p>We have released a party game for mobile (mainly tablets) on June 19th called &quot;Mucho Party&quot;. It&#x27;s a premium $3,99 game. (No one has complained about the price yet!).<p>It&#x27;s a local multiplayer game (with computer players if needed). The interest is that it should allow an organic growth (you play with your friends, your friends play with their friends etc...)<p>Reviews are great either by journalists:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.mucho-party.com&#x2F;press&#x2F;#quotes<p>Or by players:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;forums.toucharcade.com&#x2F;showpost.php?p=3270015&amp;postcount=5 
(App Store rating is almost 5*!)<p>There a &quot;social share&quot; button on almost every screen of the game allowing to share your avatar as an animated GIF like http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;9FNVZkr.gif or your game&#x2F;tournament victory.<p>However the game shares are really low. Word of mouth is not working.<p>Any ideas?<p>Thanks!
======
moron4hire
Try to get news coverage to say something about how teenagers are using your
game for sex or they are failing their classes because of it. There is no
surer way to boost sales than social proof of vice.

~~~
muchoparty
;-)

